# Deer vs. car



## Tincanfireman (Aug 27, 2006)

It's that time of year already down here in the southland, but I will admit I have no idea when/where this collision occured.  Don't scroll down in the presence of the kiddies unless you want them to see what Bambi looks like turned inside out. For all of you gore-seekers, here you go...   



Redirect to correct post


----------



## MMiz (Aug 27, 2006)

Those links wont work for us because they're linked to your gmail account.  If you'd like to post your password then I'm sure it would work fine


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL, yeah, HURRY IT UP!!! Post that P-word, Privacy be Damned!!! I wanna see Bambiburger!!!!! J/K!!!


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, you gotta throw these on PhotoBucket.com......


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 2, 2006)

or just email them to me - fm_emt AT pbp DOT net

I'll host them for ya.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for your patience in waiting for the pictures. Hope y'all like them!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 3, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> or just email them to me - fm_emt AT pbp DOT net
> 
> I'll host them for ya.


 
Thank you for the offer, but I used Photobucket's server space instead


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

HOLY :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!! Did the :censored::censored::censored::censored:in' thing explode or something?


----------



## Future EMT 07 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Hmmm*

So what happend to the driver...are they okay cuz thats pretty hardcore???:unsure:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 3, 2006)

No idea, though I'd have like to see how much cushion got sucked up off the seat!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 3, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> HOLY :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!! Did the :censored::censored::censored::censored:in' thing explode or something?








Yeah, what she said.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 3, 2006)

wow.  just wow.  That's going to leave a mark!


----------



## Guardian (Sep 4, 2006)

You should have left out the pictures with the deer and said it was a pedestrian vs vehicle accident!  That would have caused an a major uproar!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Ummmm, or maybe not... :wacko:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking at the pictures again I think I noticed something that could have made this a lot worse.

The second to last picture, in the grocery bag the white objects look like something you would by for a child.  Looking at the pictures of the back seat, I didn't see a car seat.  I'm hoping that there wasn't a child in the car.


----------



## FF894 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow.  I have a pretty strong stomach and that made me wince a little.  This must have been a 50+ mph strike?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

Guardian said:


> You should have left out the pictures with the deer and said it was a pedestrian vs vehicle accident!  That would have caused an a major uproar!


True.  Oh god that would have been funny.


----------



## c-spine (Sep 4, 2006)

omg that is so disgusting... LMAO!! I'd hate to be in that car - a bloody shower just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Brutal!!! \m/


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder if the sodas in the backseat are still any good


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

This whole thread reminds me of a poem from childhood...

Mary had a little lamb,
it was quite dumb, it's true.
It followed her across the street,
and now it's mutton stew.

Ahhh, childhood. How I miss thee.


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow... That was disturbing.


----------



## c-spine (Sep 6, 2006)

that's not a bad little poem-lullaby-thingy. hehe... I'll just never tell that one to my kids (assuming I have kids one day... eh)


----------



## islandgal (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow!  I have to say that was flippin' unbelievable.  Where I live we have many tourists, and many deer vs MV but nothing like this! I once saw a patient who was a visitor to the Island.  He was riding his bike and a deer jumped out of the woods and hit him.  Major road rash to his face.  Some of the locals were commenting on now the deer hate the tourist bikers as much as the locals.


----------



## islandgal (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry for the 2 posts in a row, just curious why the airbag didn't deploy...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2006)

islandgal said:


> Sorry for the 2 posts in a row, just curious why the airbag didn't deploy...


The newer generation of airbags requires 2 of the 3 sensors to trip before they deploy, so there may have not been enough of a decelerating impact to activate them.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 20, 2006)

"Hello, Geico?  I'd like to make a claim.  Yeah, well, you see, it was like this.  I was drivin' down the road . . . . . . . . . "

I'd have loved to have been a fly on the wall for THAT conversation.


----------



## EMTalex (Sep 20, 2006)

you sure its real? if you look at the drivers seat its full of blood......surly the driver must have been hit with the spray, leaving the seat someone clean.......just a thought


----------



## islandgal (Sep 20, 2006)

I also feel this is a fake.  The body of the deer is shown, granted, sliced fairly cleanly in half, on the road but not in the vehicle.  Major impact on drivers side bumper then windshield.  Blood patterns in the back seat also.  If you look at the driver side passenger seat belt the lower portion is clean.  As if someone is belted yet it seems that person would have blocked the blood splashing behind them.  And little blood on passenger side but in back it is all over further back.  I'm no expert of course,  JMO.  But all the guts and crap that's shown, I don't see it coming from the deer's body.  Not that this matters, just thought it interesting.B)


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually Ive seen car crashes involving a deer that looked similar... they dont show an entire front view of the drives seat, the seat shown is th back the part of the diver seat is the sitting portion which if you look IS fairly clean, some blood on the headrest...

The Deers Body isnt really clean cut either if you look Meat is torn as if split in Half the skin tore at an angle.... the body of the deer is consistant to a car hitting it at 60-70mph.. the impact can actually split an animal clearly and as large as a deer is it would have caused the damage at the front of a car...

Honestly you would be WELL impressed if you skinned a deer on how much guts and blood they do in reality, have....coming in at an angle if a person is thrown forward and the deer hit with major arteries busted the blood spray could clear the entirity of a vehicle

I remember this crash that happened in Elgin SC, a young couple took on a rather large Buck during rut..the deer charged their car, they slowd down trying to hit the breaks the deacceleration DID deploy airbags with collision but the deer rolled up the hood, and antlers and front legs in the car the hind nd rolled over the top (Its hard to describe) It was a mess blood got all the way to the backseat all the girl could say is "Oh my God its Dirty Moms going to kill m"Im looking at her with "So never mind the front damage to the car the shattered windshield and your injuries?"


----------



## EMTalex (Sep 21, 2006)

hmmmm, i would have to see it to believe it


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 21, 2006)

*shrugs*Contact Kershaw county Sheriffs Department Or Kershaw County Volunteer FD...tell them the accident occured at 402 Smyrna Rd in Elgin Im sure they can email pics... My Dad was the one on call for the accident...

and during rut Down where we wre at its hard to avoid deer..hard to avoid der as is but we were in the boonies, so theres a high chance that the pics are actually real..Not saying they arent not saying they are...but if the debate is going to continue Look again at the Driver seat, youll see the bottom is clean like mebbe someons Arse was blocking

My only thing is this, looking at the damage, looking at no deployd airbags Someone would have wound up seriously hurt......Id like to find out if the accident occured what happened to the people in the vehicle I know with the one that happened down the road from us, even with the airbags deployd the girl wound up with whiplash a broken nose and the passenger had a few broken ribs due to the angle he hit

I would like to add that it dos look like the deer practically exploded.. guts and whatnot in sync with a collison of a deer but if you look at th back passenger seat it looks like some was smeared theres a smear mark there....


----------

